# How Havs handle Hot weather?



## Rita

I was just wondering especially for your Calif. people how your Havs handle the heat? This weekend we finally had nice weather. Houston was OK on Saturday but Sunday I took him out in the backyard and he was panting only after being out for 1/2 hour. So, I brought him inside and put on the air conditioning. Then last night our house got stuffy and he was panting in his crate at night. So, we layed in the living room with a huge fan blowing on us. We both felt better. 

Now I am worried how he will do this summer if I want him to hang outside with us by the pool on nice days. Should I cut his hair short since I don't show him? His hair is about 3 inches long now and I love the length. I would like to keep him in a puppy cut 3 inches long.

I am confused........ maybe being that it was his first experience with heat his body just couldn't handle it.

I would gladly like your suggestions or ideas. Did anyone else ever have this problem?


----------



## irnfit

Rita, I know what you mean. Kodi only pants after he has been playing hard for a long time. Shelby pants *all* the time. She did this from the time we got her at 11 weeks. She would be asleep and wake up and start panting. I even had the vet check her heart and lungs to make sure she was OK. He couldn't find anything wrong. I never had a dog that pants so much.

It would be interesting to get some feedback from the breeders here. Is this anything to be concerned about? Have you seen it with your dogs?


----------



## Cosmosmom

All of my dogs have been black so that is a strike against them to begin with ..
Asta could not tolerate the heat that well but I would try and exercise him early in the day and later in the evening .. In Tahoe we do not have air conditioning so on hot days he would stay on the first floor where it was cooler and he was fine 
Cosmo just loves to lie on cool floors and he does not like the heat that much . When we first got him as a little puppy ( 9 weeks) his favorite spot to rest was on an air conditioner vent in the kitchen 
Today it is in the 90's and it is our first really warm day . The dogs seem ok but they have spent a lot of time in the house today just resting and yes we do have the air condtioner on .. 
Tulip my friends Havanese lives in the city where it is cooler and when she comes out to Marin on the weekends she does not seem as comfortable and she seems to pant a lot ..


----------



## Kathy

Hmmm, this is a new one for me Michelle. All dogs pant of course, but if you think it is all the time, might be something to mention to the vet. I would be interested in knowing what you find out though.


----------



## Havtahava

I'm sure you already know this, but I'll add it just in case others don't... Havanese don't have sweat glands like humans do (Chinese Crested are the only dog breed that I know that do), so they have to pant to keep their body temperature down when they are above temperature.

If you think Houston and Shelby are panting too often, you guys may want to get your veterinarian for a check-up and an expert opinion on things. 

In short, dogs need to pant to cool themselves. Ever been around someone who sweats when it is barely warm to you? Some humans sweat more than others because they tend to need to cool themselves more than others. Some dogs pant more than others, but it helps to have your veterinarian check on things first.


----------



## Rita

Thanks for the input. Yes I knew dogs pant to keep cool. I was just surprised at how fast Houston got heated up.

Houston has a checkup next week and I will ask the vet. I guess I just got worried because my old dog didn't pant that much. I guess it makes sence though, some dogs pant more than others.

I am still thinking a 1" puppy cut might be helpful for the summer.


----------



## Jan D

What a great picture of Shelby...she's beautiful!!


----------



## Lola

Lola hated the summer sun and would search for the shade in the yard. She did not like to play in the sunny yard. She did not like to walk in the warm weather or in the sun. It seemed to bother her eyes as small puppy last summer. My other dog searches for sunny patches to relax in. Lola also liked to rest on top of the air conditioner vents. I will see how she handles the warmer weather this year now that it is getting warmer here.
Shelby is really sweet! That is a great picture!


----------



## Laurief

Rita, the heat is something that def. bothers my guys. I have noticed that this week since the temps went up that they are a little more restless at night. During the day, they still run & play and then go sit under their favorite bush to relax. I ALWAYS make sure they have water outside. During the summer, our marble floor in the foyer is their favorite place to lay out. I do have my guys cut in a shorter puppy cut during the summer months. I just feel it helps them stay cool.
One warning about hot weather - last year we had a picnic with about 40 people. It was a 90 degree day and we had a LOT of people on the deck. My Lily was so effected by the heat that she got snappy when a little girl cornered her on the deck - with food in her hand. Lily did not bite, but growled & made it clear she needed to back off. I was VERY concerned about this and my vet and groomer both told me that they felt it was heat related and the fact that Lily did not have an escape route. Logan has about 3" hair too, and it breaks my heart to think that I have to get him cut cause I love it so much, but with him being mostly black, I am going to have to do the kind thing - soon. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Maybe this is wrong,but I read that the havanese were used to hot hot weather because of coming from Cuba and that the long hair does not make them hot,but actually helps to cool them.In turn it said it was deceiving(the hair)in the winter time,as it does not keep them warm,like one would think.Maybe what I read was incorrect?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Yes Julie, I was thinking the same thing. I too thought that their hair helped keep them cooler(i read that). I would HATE the thought of shaving Tripp. He has the sable/brindle? coat with black tipping that i was told wont grow back if cut off.
We get very hot here in Virginia, so far they both have been ok but i havent had them for summer weather yet. We have gotten in the 80's but that all. Dreamer loves to lay in the sun and she is a black/white parti. So far, so good.

THey both love the cold weather. We took long walks and played outside in very cold weather this winter. They loved it!


----------



## whitBmom

I am wondering about this myself. Yesterday, Oreo went to the groomers and I had him clipped down short. I made sure they left his shaggy look by leaving his face and tail. He looks so much smaller now. I had to clip him down because hayfever season is starting soon and I didn't want to have Oreo's coat collecting pollen's and dust. I miss his coat, but I do know by the fall his coat will be back


----------



## marjrc

Great timing for a discussion on this. I was thinking the same thing over the weekend! It was quite warm and both dogs were panting more... I didn't know it keeps them cool, I always thought they were thirsty when they panted!  

I, too, am thinking of cutting Ricky's hair. I LOVE the look, and the feel of his long hair - it's just so Havanese! - but I get terribly warm in the summer. We have central a/c thankfully, but outdoors I'm not going to want Ricky on or too close to me with all that hair. There was a moment on Saturday that I had to put him down because I was too hot with him on my lap.  I dont' want that either...... so....... to cut or not to cut!?! sigh......


----------



## dboudreau

Yes Julie, that is what I understand as well. One of the reasons their bangs are tradionally not put in a topknot is to protect their eyes from the sun. Dogs that get clipped down can get sunburned and should not be kept in the sun for any length of time.

Helen, The coat can sure collect alot of dust and leaves and twigs etc. Have you taken any pictures of Oreo's new clip? Love to see them.

Marj: Great New picture of the Boys!!!!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Debbie, I do have them, I am uploading the pictures of Oreo from my camera now. I will resize them and add them soon  His cut came just in time for his agility class tonight!! I miss his wonderful coat, but I know it is the best for my allergies at this time.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I used to have Asta's hair cut in a puppy cut in the summer , It would grow out quite quicky . I also would have his bangs trimmed but not short but so I could see his eyes . He always seemed to do fine . He di not like to be groomed and it was always a struggle . As I said I do not think he was handled enough when he was young ..Maybe a DNA thing I am not sure but he was very outgoing and social just a squirmer and did not like to be touched a lot . I did try trust me but it just was not for him . 
Auntie Lois was the only one who got him to stay so she could groom him and he always looked adorable ..


----------



## whitBmom

Looks like the batteries are dead on this camera!! ARGH!! I will have to wait till hubby gets home, so that I can get out and get more batteries


----------



## DAJsMom

We haven't had Dusty long enough to go through an Arizona summer. I don't want to cut her hair. I visited two breeders here, one in August, and several of her dogs had a full coat. They seemed happy enough, but they were indoors in the air conditioning. Of course, that's generally how everyone here spends their summers-indoors or in the pool! 

Can havanese swim with a full coat?


----------



## irnfit

Thanks, Jan. She's a real clown, too.

Kimberly, the vet checked her and said she is fine. I think she just "runs a little hotter" than most. When we first got her, she would wake up from a dead sleeo and start panting. She must have a higher body temp. She is getting better though. 

When we go on our walks, she runs. When she gets tired, she will just lay down. I pick her up and carry her, and in about 2 mins she is kicking and squirming for me to put her down. She is a character.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Havtahava

> I think she just "runs a little hotter" than most. When we first got her, she would wake up from a dead sleep and start panting.


 I have one that does this also and she sleeps on my bed so sometimes it can be quite startling to hear in the night.

Shelby sounds like a hoot!


----------



## whitBmom

Michele, I love Shelby's coat, I just love her look  Oreo looks so skinny now, you can really see how long his body is.


----------



## irnfit

Thanks, Helen. We think she is a cutey  Her body has caught up with her weight. She has gotten longer and looks thinner. Maybe, if I get taller I'll look thinner?


----------



## ama0722

I think Dora is going to have a big adjustment from the midwest to southern california weather. She loves the snow and pretends she is a sled dog rather than a cuban beach bum! My maltese will love it as her idea of a good day is basking in the sun watching everything happen. I might just shave Dora down if she is too warm with her full coat although I have been told the coat helps keep them cool.

I did make her a cooling mat and a cooling vest for summer shows last year. The first one I made actually exploded as I added too many beads <oops>

We also have a little battery traveling fan and Dora parks herself infront of it when she is warm!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

I had the girls cut short today, they look adorable. I still just cant bring myself to cut Logan. He is 6 months old now, has a great coat, but I also dont want him to suffer. I am not planning on having any of the pups groomed till the end of june, right before vacation at the beach. Does anyone have any ideas how I can keep Logan cool until then??


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, is Logan's coat really that long and thick? Ricky's was quite thick at 6 mths., but seems like his length is on the short side when I see other Havs his age. 

Does he find ways to stay cool already, this time of year? Are there shaded areas in your yard or where they play when outside?

I gave the pups some ice cubes the other day. Threw about 5 of them on the deck to see what they'd do. Sammy grabbed one and chewed on it, but Ricky just looked and wondered what the heck I was up to!  
Oh! How about having some damp facecloths/rags in the freezer and having him play with that a few times/day? That might help. 

Of course, you could sit there and blow cool breath on his face all day long, but methinks you might have other things to do.  LOL

Lucky gal! Going to the beach! sigh.........


----------



## Laurief

Thats a good idea, the towels & ice cubes. Yes there are lots of shade spots for them, and they do find them when they get hot. I also get yelled at a lot by my family cause I leave the sliding door open a little for them to come in if they want - of course so does the heat and the bugs - but anything for my pups yes, Logans Hair is real long now - I just love it, although i did find 3 mats on him yesterday but he layed on his back and let me get them out without too much fuss. He is such a doll!! The nicest part of my 3 week beach visit will be that they will all be with us. I love it when I can have my kids and my pups with me without any outside distractions!! Sadly it is the only vacation we get all year, but a good one!.


----------



## Laurief

Yikes, did it damage or mess anything? I guess I should be carefull with that. I am not a bird lover (as pets) I like to see the outside!!


----------



## good buddy

reece said:


> She would of had fresh bird for dinner. But Reece actually caught it for us.


 OH! That would be my biggest nightmare here! I'm hoping to help my little puppy (when I get him) to understand we don't eat birds. I DO have birds in the house and they are our little buddies. Some are our BIG buddies lol! We have a new baby parrot chick in our house this week and are watching for no. 2 to hatch tomorrow.


----------



## marjrc

_"The nicest part of my 3 week beach visit will be that they will all be with us. I love it when I can have my kids and my pups with me without any outside distractions!! Sadly it is the only vacation we get all year, but a good one!."_

Laurie, I'd be thrilled with a 3-week vacation, esp. at a beach with kids AND pups! Wow! Can I come??? PLEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSE ?????


----------



## irnfit

That bird story is so cute. What a good dog - he let him go.
The ice cubes are a good idea. I always give them ice cubes. They think it's a new treat  I also put ice cubes in their water bowl to keep it cold.


----------



## good buddy

reece said:


> Axl will eat anything, frogs, birds, moles, fish, ect..I've seen it all . Yuck, Yuck


Axl? Ok. I think I'm getting confused here. I'm sorry, I thought your name was Reese..the doggies in your avatar Preston and Nigel, and the new puppy Paige? Please help me out here. I think I have this wrong and I don't know who Axl is!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Axl, i think, is her other dog(a lab)


----------



## good buddy

reece said:


> My name is Paige. My dogs are Axl(lab) Reece, Preston and Nigel(hav's)


Thanks Paige! Ok ok I am calming donw a bit haha! Axl the bird and frog shredder is a lab!  I was worried here. I have parrots and my Ayla isn't concerned in the slightest, but one of the reasons I picked the Havanese breed is because I heard they got along with other pets well. I mean I KNOW training is still important, but, I was looking for a breed without a killer prey drive like a terrier! (or a lab in some cases  )


----------



## Cosmosmom

I am sure they can swim with a full coat - it is just the chlorine that can be a problem .. You have to be sure to rinse it out and it can affect their eyes ..
A lot of people in the desert are switching to salt water pools .. 
Apparently it is much better from a chemical standpoint and also you are more buoyant which may or may not be good for the dogs ..


----------



## DAJsMom

We have two pet finches (meaning they live in a cage in our house and are dependent on us for food, water, and entertainment). Dusty ignores them, even though she could get up and stare at them from the back of the sofa if she wanted to.


----------



## good buddy

DAJsMom said:


> We have two pet finches (meaning they live in a cage in our house and are dependent on us for food, water, and entertainment). Dusty ignores them, even though she could get up and stare at them from the back of the sofa if she wanted to.


That's reassuring to hear. My parrots are in a separate room that we are planning to keep fenced off, but ours are a bit larger than finches and we do have them out sometimes. My Shepherd has never had any interest in them even when Jax is ringing his bell for all he's worth.


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Julie said:


> Maybe this is wrong,but I read that the havanese were used to hot hot weather because of coming from Cuba and that the long hair does not make them hot,but actually helps to cool them.In turn it said it was deceiving(the hair)in the winter time,as it does not keep them warm,like one would think.Maybe what I read was incorrect?


Julie I also remember reading this somewhere. Not sure, is it true anyone??? Going to google the Havanese FAQ.. I think that's where I remember reading it.


----------



## Julie

I am pretty sure I read it in the book on havanese by Diane Klumb,or the other hav book I read,I can't remember the name to,at the moment(brain fart)LOL


----------



## dboudreau

It is written in the Breed Standard under General Appearance:

*"His unique coat reflects centuries in the tropics, and protects against heat"*

We should suggest to Melissa to have the Breed Standard in the forum some where.

Julie: Was it "The Joyous Havanese" by Kathryn Braund that you can't remember?


----------



## good buddy

hmmm here is a quote from The Joyous Havanese..

Even though the Havanese have medium sized ears with lots of hair covering them, which help dissipate the heat (one reason the Havanese thrive in warm climates), their hearing is excellant.


----------



## Julie

YES!Thanks Debbie! It was The Joyous Havanese! There was only that one book in our state......it was like gold!


----------



## good buddy

ok a little bit more from The Joyous Havanese....

"His unique coat reflects centuries in the tropics, and protects against the heat. It is remarkably soft and light in texture, profuse without being harsh or wooley. Likewise, the furnishings oft he head are are believed to protect the eyes from the harsh tropical sun, and haave traditionally never been gathered into a topknot for this reason."

 If you wish to hear more you should buy the book! It's very good.


----------



## irnfit

I read all that stuff about how they are heat tolerant. However, since Shelby can't read, I guess she didn't know this.


----------



## good buddy

irnfit said:


> I read all that stuff about how they are heat tolerant. However, since Shelby can't read, I guess she didn't know this.


Haha!! Good one!


----------



## SheilaCee

I live in Eugene, Oregon and would love to find an adult, basically trained dog but have no idea where to look. Can anyone help? Please.

Thanks so much,

Sheila Cee


----------



## traceyrives

I've been thinking about our long hot and humid summers here in Alabama. I've not cut Brodie's coat. He's about 5 ins. now and thick, 17 mos. old. Just showed him this weekend and got our first 2 points. I was wondering about cutting for the summer and not showing for a while, maybe start back up in the fall. How long will it take for it to grow back enough to show? Longer than 6 mos? Thanks, Tracey P.S. How do I post his picture? I'm terrible at this stuff. I do have a digital camera. A step by step would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kathy

Don't cut him until he is finished. It can take over a year to get him back into full coat.


----------



## traceyrives

Thanks, Kathy. I won't. He can stay inside for the next six months. It will be worth it, won't it? Tracey


----------



## Cosmosmom

Today it was in the 90's and my dogs did really well in the heat . They have not had their haircut or trimmed in over 6 weeks as I am too nervous to let any one do their do but Auntie Lois . 
I had a bad grooming experience and that was it .. 

I gave them a bath this morning and then let them dry naturally and then I brushed them out . They look great and seem Ok with the heat and no we were not in the air conditioning all day either ..
Their hair is a little long but not too bad but as I said before she shaves the belly and I think it makes a difference .. They seem to stay cooler ..
I know you cannot do this to show dogs but for us non show -ers it is a good thing as Martha would say !! No one knows and no one can see it either ..


----------



## Havtahava

> I was wondering about cutting for the summer and not showing for a while, maybe start back up in the fall. How long will it take for it to grow back enough to show? Longer than 6 mos?


Like Kathy already said, it can take much more than a year. I cut Tinky down last May and she is finally getting some length back, but she still doesn't have enough to show. I am hoping that she would have enough coat to be able to show by August, but even then, it is still probably not going to be enough.


----------



## marjrc

Sheila Cee, perhaps you can post a new thread in the "general discussion" forum or the "puppy area" with your question. I'm afraid it will get lost in the shuffle in this thread, hon. 

I have decided to get the Ice on Ice for Ricky before cutting his hair for the summer. I love his coat, but it looks rough at the ends and after a bath it is almost torture to comb. With us wanting to get him in the pool and cooling both the pups down with a sprinkler once in a while, I dont' want to have spend an hour combing every day!!  If the Ice on Ice makes that job a lot easier, then he won't get a new cut. So ...... we shall see!


----------



## irnfit

I agree. I really didn't think it would take so long to grow back. Kodi was shaved last June, due to matting. It is almost a year later, and still not as long as it was. Good thing he's not a show dog.


----------



## marjrc

"Axl? Ok. I think I'm getting confused here. I'm sorry, I thought your name was Reese..the doggies in your avatar Preston and Nigel, and the new puppy Paige? Please help me out here. I think I have this wrong and I don't know who Axl is!"



reece said:


> My name is Paige. My dogs are Axl(lab) Reece, Preston and Nigel(hav's)


*Hey, Puppy Paige, how's it going??  Too cute!*


----------



## Lynn

Marj,
I have been really please with Ice on Ice conditioner. I was having alot of trouble with mating when I ordered it. By using Ice on Ice; it has really cut down on the mats Casper gets. It didn't help with getting out the mats he had, but it did make his coat look and feel better, and get fewer mats. 

Lynn


----------



## Thumper

I'm curious to see how Gucci handles the hot Virginia summer! I really don't WANT to cut her hair! I want to keep her in a full coat. Hopefully, she'll just jump in the pool to cool off when she's hot! lol

I am using Pantene Pro-V Blonde expressions Conditioner and her coat is SO shiny and soft! And not even ONE single mat!

My kids laugh at me for using human conditioner, but it seems to work alot better than the dog conditioner I've bought!

Kara


----------



## havlover

We are new at this too, since we had white Bichons before. It's interesting that Murphy's black parts are SO hot but the white parts aren't. We have a water feeder set out for him on the deck in a shadier spot that he goes to when needed.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Kara, 
I too live in Virginia & was wondering how my dogs will do in the heat. Tripp is just getting his adult coat(he's 10 months) & its beautiful. I really dont want to cut it either. Of course, i may have to if i cant find a product to help them from getting ticks. I currently using k9 advantix which is not working.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Lynn, I'm ordering it now!  His coat needs some good conditioning. After seeing the coats on the Havs at a dog show this weekend, I knew I could do something to really help Ricky's ends look better and feel silkier.

Kara, Ricky had no mats, ever, while he was younger. He started changing coat at around 7 months and it's getting thicker and wavier all the time. NOW, he gets the mats!  BUT... I have to say, that they are not frequent and are usually quite small. I have never had to cut one out nor fight with one for more than a few seconds, so I'm grateful. Enjoy this stage in Gucci's life because before long she too will blow her coat and then it'll be a whole other story!


----------



## Thumper

You are probably right! There probably WILL be a day that she starts matting! I use the human Pantene and an human leave in conditioner and her coat is SOOO soft! Its softer and silkier than MY hair! PLUS, she smells uber fabulous!!! LOL I just hope the texture of her coat doesn't change too much after she "blows" it!


----------



## Jan D

It doesn't take Havee long to find the shade after only being in the sun a short while. 

Is there a method to combing and brushing? I know I have to use conditioner, but is there a certain way or order to do it? Thanks


----------



## irnfit

For what it's worth, here's my method. I start brushing from the belly and work my way out to the ends in sections. I part each section and start brushing from the skin and work outwards. This way I can see where the mats are, because they are usually close to the skin, not on the ends. I will also use Ice on Ice or diluted conditioner when I brush. If you spray directly on the mats and work it into the mat, I find it really helps alot.


----------



## Alcibides

Julie said:


> Maybe this is wrong,but I read that the havanese were used to hot hot weather because of coming from Cuba and that the long hair does not make them hot,but actually helps to cool them.In turn it said it was deceiving(the hair)in the winter time,as it does not keep them warm,like one would think.Maybe what I read was incorrect?


I read this too. Mmmmm


----------



## Jplatthy

I live in Alabama and mine have always done ok with the heat and they have long hair-not a puppy cut. Smokey (my male) will just go lay down in the yard when I come home at 11:30 for lunch and it's pretty hot! He doesn't seem to mind the sun but then there are times when we are inside and I can tell they are HOT because they all get off the furniture and get on the tile floor and stretch out.......I have noticed they do not run and play other than early morning and late evening and they eliminated their afternoon play session so I guess they have decided it is too hot for that! LOL


----------



## krandall

Kodi doesn't like to work in really hot weather, but even at 85 degrees today, he enjoyed a nap on the hot blacktop driveway!

He definitely gets cold in the winter, especially if it's cold AND windy, or if he is out for longer than a quick potty run. When it's really cold and/or windy, he has a puffy coat that he wears, and then he is happy as a clam.


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie stretches out on the concrete by the pool--even on the days where I can't walk barefoot on it. Obviously it doesn't hurt her.


----------



## Rene831

Cosmosmom said:


> I am sure they can swim with a full coat - it is just the chlorine that can be a problem .. You have to be sure to rinse it out and it can affect their eyes ..
> A lot of people in the desert are switching to salt water pools ..
> Apparently it is much better from a chemical standpoint and also you are more buoyant which may or may not be good for the dogs ..


My Brothers family lives in Temecula where it gets really hot in the summer. He has a salt water pool and the dogs love it. I like it much better than his last chlorinated pool. It appears to me to have less salt content than when I swim in the ocean although I have never asked about the concentration. One note about dogs swimming in pools. You have to make sure they are consistent about where to get out.


----------



## Rene831

ama0722 said:


> I think Dora is going to have a big adjustment from the midwest to southern California weather. She loves the snow and pretends she is a sled dog rather than a cuban beach bum! My maltese will love it as her idea of a good day is basking in the sun watching everything happen. I might just shave Dora down if she is too warm with her full coat although I have been told the coat helps keep them cool.
> 
> I did make her a cooling mat and a cooling vest for summer shows last year. The first one I made actually exploded as I added too many beads <oops>
> 
> We also have a little battery traveling fan and Dora parks herself infront of it when she is warm!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, 
If you are moving not just vacationing in Socal Dora would love a trip to Big Bear in the winter!
One of my decision factors in choosing a Havanese was a breed that likes water, the coat helps in the sun and they come from a hot climate. We live in a very mild climate but travel inland to very hot weather to enjoy the lake. Charly did great her first trip out on the boat. I have a cooling mat for later in the year. I also use chapstick 30 proof on her nose as I have done in the passed with my other dogs. 
I wouldn't consider Charley's coat thick but she has a dark color. I was only going to cut her if her long coat was unmanageable with our lifestyle. I use a spray on conditioner which has worked great so far. She has yet to have any mats but has not blown coat by 10 months of age. We shall see how that goes. Anywho... That was kinda off the subject. I know all dogs are different but I think I started in the right direction for picking a dog that could tolerate heat and if there coat is protective I wouldn't cut it.


----------



## clare

Dizzie doesn't like the heat,he lays out on the cool tiles,and prefers the shade,but he loves the snow and colder temperatures.Nellie on the other hand enjoys the heat and lies out in the sun.She is not a fan of the snow,or cold and just wants to get in side,after an initial blast in the snow!


----------



## BennyBoy

Benny hates the heat. When we take walks and it's hot and sunny, he stops at every patch of shade and lays down. My mom's Havanese is the same way - she lives in FL though, so that's a different heat than we have here in PA.


----------



## Cailleach

We don't get a lot of extreme hot weather but when we do my dogs don't seem to suffer. They just find a shady spot and lay down. Winter temps they handle well also, rare is the day I leave them indoors unless it's bitter cold. Mine have winter "clothing" if needed but it's usually the paws that announce they are cold.


----------



## LoveMyLizzie

I'm having an issue of trying to decide if I need to cut Lizzie's hair. I love her long hair, but I don't want her to be uncomfortable. I called a couple of groomers this morning and asked their opinion. They both said their hair does protect them from the sun but one of them said although it protects her from the sun, she would be cooler if her hair were cut shorter. Sure would like to hear more facts.


----------



## LoveMyLizzie

My vet was going to give me K9 Advantix but he said it didn't kill ticks. (I think you can get K9 Advantix II that also kills ticks). He said to use a flea/tick collar for ticks. I don't want Lizzie wearing a collar, so I use Heartgard for worms and Pet Armour for fleas and ticks. The Pet Armour works because yesterday, I found two ticks on her hair that weren't attached, but they were both dead. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Debbie Hicks said:


> I'm having an issue of trying to decide if I need to cut Lizzie's hair. I love her long hair, but I don't want her to be uncomfortable. I called a couple of groomers this morning and asked their opinion. They both said their hair does protect them from the sun but one of them said although it protects her from the sun, she would be cooler if her hair were cut shorter. Sure would like to hear more facts.


Here is a quote from Havaneseabc.com regarding the long coat.

Besides the regular grooming and care that you do at home, your Havanese may benefit from the regular attentions of a professional groomer. Few owners choose to keep their pet Havanese in the glorious full coat of the show dog. Many pet owners prefer a shortened coat to make the dog easier to brush and maintain. You have a number of options available. The most popular option is to have the coat clipped or scissored to a uniform length all over. Your groomer can help you decide which length is best for you and your pet according to your grooming skills and inclination as well as the appearance that you wish to maintain. Do keep in mind that the coat is there for a reason. Tradition has it that the Havanese coat not be clipped, with exceptions for safety and cleanliness like hygienic trimming. Choosing to clip is a personal choice, but before doing so, do consider the following 
The Havanese should never be shaved to the skin except in emergencies. There are groomers who wrongfully may tell you to shave your Havanese in summer to keep it cool. They may even do it without your consent! Dogs however do not sweat or keep cool like humans do. Their cooling process is done primarily by panting and sweating at the paws. The soft wavy coat of the Havanese acts as insulation trapping air next to the skin to keep the dog cool in hot weather as well as to keep it warm in colder weather. Just like insulation in your house. It keeps the house cooler in summer and warmer in winter
If you shave the Havanese right down to the skin, you expose it to the sun with no protection whatsoever, leaving it vulnerable to glare, sun burn and a variety of potential skin disorders including skin cancer. 
A long coat also acts as protection against many insects and parasites. Think how much work a mosquito would have to do to find skin on a full coated dog compared to a shaved dog. The Havanese coat provides similar protection as wearing long loose clothing protects you.
- Constantly clipping or shaving a Havanese can alter the texture of the coat and change the natural balance of oils in the skin. 
Keep in mind that the more coat you cut off, the less your dog will look like a Havanese. If groomed regularly and carefully, a medium length Havanese coat should be quite manageable for most pet owners and provide many of the advantages the Havanese coat has to offer.


----------



## krandall

Debbie Hicks said:


> My vet was going to give me K9 Advantix but he said it didn't kill ticks. (I think you can get K9 Advantix II that also kills ticks). He said to use a flea/tick collar for ticks. I don't want Lizzie wearing a collar, so I use Heartgard for worms and Pet Armour for fleas and ticks. The Pet Armour works because yesterday, I found two ticks on her hair that weren't attached, but they were both dead. Just a suggestion.


Advantix definitely kills ticks around here. I have found dead ticks on Kodi, that have never even bitten him.


----------



## gelbergirl

short walks
few walks
change water frequently
stays indoors


----------



## Lsprick

Last week a friend of mine met Gracie for the first time and chided me to take her to the grromer for her "summer cut". I explained how her full coat acts as her personal air conditioner and traps cool air in the layers of her hair. Of course when it gets hot out we limit our time outside unless we are in the water. She has no problem hanging out in the lake all day long.


----------



## littlebuddy

i have noticed DJango doesn't handle the heat well anymore since we upped his dose of prednisone. However, he does still look for a sun spot in the house or will sit in the sun on the deck. i think it's the exercising in heat that's hard for him. Now cold weather, he could stay outside in a blizzard for ever!


----------



## Alcibides

Lsprick said:


> Last week a friend of mine met Gracie for the first time and chided me to take her to the grromer for her "summer cut". I explained how her full coat acts as her personal air conditioner and traps cool air in the layers of her hair. Of course when it gets hot out we limit our time outside unless we are in the water. She has no problem hanging out in the lake all day long.


Does Gracie swim? And with a full coat? Lucky loves to ride in the boat on the lake, but we've yet to encourage him to swim. I was a little worried that his full coat might weigh him down in the water. No? I'd love to have him swim with us. What is your experience? Do you need to dry her when she comes out of the lake or does the air work and the wet fur cool her dow? thanks


----------



## krandall

littlebuddy said:


> i have noticed DJango doesn't handle the heat well anymore since we upped his dose of prednisone. However, he does still look for a sun spot in the house or will sit in the sun on the deck. i think it's the exercising in heat that's hard for him. Now cold weather, he could stay outside in a blizzard for ever!


I think exercising in the heat is hard for ALL dogs. Kodi doesn't seem to mind the ehat much as long as he can just hang out. (I think the last 3 days have been exceptionally hard on everyone here in N.E. because it was so sudden as well as so extreme... To go from mid-40's to high 90's in a 48 hour period is a hard adjustment!!!!) But today, even though it's still hot (not quite AS hot, but still, it's over 80 at 10 AM) he chose to lay on the hot paved driveway while I pulled a few weeds in the back yard. Not sure how long he would have stayed ther, but the pavement is too hot for me to step on with bare feet!


----------



## Lsprick

Yes, she's a water baby. And with a full coat! She's never in the lake without a life vest but she's a very strong swimmer and I don't think her coat is heavy. Water drains off it fast yet keeps her cool. Seems like the lake water is good for her coat. I just let her air dry and then spray her with my grooming spray and brush her out. Easy.

Since she was 5 months old we've had her on the boat and in the water, all by design. We wanted her to like the water so we introduced it to her in small doses, first from our beach area (chasing ducks), later from the boat. Now she jumps off the swim platform (back of the boat) once her vest is on. She likes to float around on her own blown-up chair. Makes us laugh!

So get Lucky out in the water! Go in first in a float or with your own vest and then have someone hand him to you. He'll love it in no time!


----------



## Carefulove

We have a boat too and I have been wanting to take the dogs out with us. Where would I get a doggie vest?


----------



## Lsprick

Carefulove said:


> We have a boat too and I have been wanting to take the dogs out with us. Where would I get a doggie vest?


Any outdoor store, Walmart, Target, big pet store, online. They're easy to find, but you might want to measure girth and neck. Gracie weighs 18 lbs and she wears a small. My daughter's Hav is 8 lb and he wears XS.

Make sure it has a handle on the back so you can haul them into the boat.


----------



## Carefulove

Thanks. I'll check it out!


----------



## lise

We too live on the water and have a boat. We plan on bringing Ted with us whenever we go out. When he gets bigger I plan on getting him a life vest so he can go swimming with my hubby.:bathbaby:


----------



## morriscsps

My mom got her elderly dog one of those cooling mats. He has been a little reluctant to try it but the last couple of days he has camped out on it.

I have a granite slab in front of the fireplace and a tile floor in the kitchen. That is where both of them have spent the last two days.


----------



## krandall

Lsprick said:


> Yes, she's a water baby. And with a full coat! She's never in the lake without a life vest but she's a very strong swimmer and I don't think her coat is heavy. Water drains off it fast yet keeps her cool. Seems like the lake water is good for her coat. I just let her air dry and then spray her with my grooming spray and brush her out. Easy.
> 
> Since she was 5 months old we've had her on the boat and in the water, all by design. We wanted her to like the water so we introduced it to her in small doses, first from our beach area (chasing ducks), later from the boat. Now she jumps off the swim platform (back of the boat) once her vest is on. She likes to float around on her own blown-up chair. Makes us laugh!
> 
> So get Lucky out in the water! Go in first in a float or with your own vest and
> then have someone hand him to you. He'll love it in no time!


I wish we had more opportunities for Kodi to get used to the water. He LOVED the water... even swimming... the summer he was a puppy. By the following year, we couldn't get him to take his feet off the bottom. He loves to wade in shallow water or lie down in the shallows, but he won't swim.

I've taken him out on a kayak once, up at my brother's lake, but I can't say he enjoyed it... I think he just put up with it.<g> He likes going out on the big boat, though, where there is a good edge between him and the water. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Carefulove said:


> We have a boat too and I have been wanting to take the dogs out with us. Where would I get a doggie vest?


We got ours at a small, independent pet stores, but I've seen them a lot of places. I took him with us so we could try on various sizes. The one we bought was Outward Hound.


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie doesn't seem to mind, but I only go out for any time late in the afternoon. It has been in the 90's for a week and Rosie and Josie Wales run and play like normal. Howevere, I have found Josie laying beside the air conditioner vents and Rosie on the cool kitchen floor.

I wouldn't go out and get a life vest until you see if they will take to the water. Rosie just hates it. So did my Alsation. We put her in the pool last weekend with the grands and everyone held her up and tried to get her over the fear, but then she just started trembling so that is that. She gets her bath in the summer on the pool steps but that is as far as we go.


----------



## TilliesMom

Tillie hates the water too. I took her in a pool last year just to be sure she could swim. yup. she can, right to the steps. LOL She won't even get her PAWS wet when we go down by the river or to the lake... miss priss.


----------



## Alcibides

Lsprick said:


> Yes, she's a water baby. And with a full coat! She's never in the lake without a life vest but she's a very strong swimmer and I don't think her coat is heavy. Water drains off it fast yet keeps her cool. Seems like the lake water is good for her coat. I just let her air dry and then spray her with my grooming spray and brush her out. Easy.
> 
> Since she was 5 months old we've had her on the boat and in the water, all by design. We wanted her to like the water so we introduced it to her in small doses, first from our beach area (chasing ducks), later from the boat. Now she jumps off the swim platform (back of the boat) once her vest is on. She likes to float around on her own blown-up chair. Makes us laugh!
> 
> So get Lucky out in the water! Go in first in a float or with your own vest and then have someone hand him to you. He'll love it in no time!


Sounds great (thanks) but wouldn't/shouldn't Lucky or your dog be able to swim without a life vest?? Has anyone tried that?


----------



## lise

I dont want thosebig fish or big bad birds thinking my Ted is a meal. I would think a lifejacket may help camoflauge them, plus give them time if they tire out before they can be pulled out of the water.


----------



## Rene831

Charly was born late September and started out wading at the beach. Now that its summer we're teaching her that the lake water keeps her cool. She has a life jacket but hasnt worn it in the water yet. We want her to be comfortable knowing she can swim first. My DH has always Mcguyvered floaties for our dogs to hang out in the water with us. Hopefully she will be a water baby by end of summer. :clap2:


----------



## krandall

Alcibides said:


> Sounds great (thanks) but wouldn't/shouldn't Lucky or your dog be able to swim without a life vest?? Has anyone tried that?


They can definitely swim without life vests, whether they LIKE it, or not. But unless you are in shallow water, where the dog has easy access to getting OUT of the water, ANY dog, even a Labrador, should be wearing a life vest. Even the best swimmers tire, and when they go down, you will probably never find them. Little dogs have the added problem that with their small body mass, they become hypothermic very quickly. This can happen even in water in the 70's or 80's since it is so far under their body temperature. Once that happens, they get lethargic, don't have the muscle strength to stay afloat, and go down.

On a boat, if there is an accident, people may be too busy saving themselves to think about the dog, or worse, they could try to save a beloved pet and get in serious trouble themselves. So any any time a dog is in deep water, any distance from shore, they should have on a life vest. What constitutes "deep water" or "distance from shore" will vary by breed. Labs can swim a long way, and have the layer of fat and muscle to conserve core heat. Our little dogs don't, and while they can swim just fine for their size, their size dictates that they can't swim as far or fast as a Lab.


----------



## krandall

lise said:


> I dont want thosebig fish or big bad birds thinking my Ted is a meal. I would think a lifejacket may help camoflauge them, plus give them time if they tire out before they can be pulled out of the water.


Well, I don't know how much camouflage they give... they are typically brightly colored, just to help PEOPLE see them faster. But you are right about the other part!

While Ted is little enough to be a fish or bird meal, I don't think you want him out of hand's reach in the water anyway, and probably only in very shallow water. Puppies don't have the strength to keep paddling for long, even with a vest on. You don't want him to get scared.

Also, I'm not sure if this is a regular concern, or whether it was a coincidence, but when Kodi went to the beach and swam (his choice... it was VERY shallow water and he was on a leash) he ended up with a yeast infection in one ear, most likely from getting water in his ear. He has NEVER had a yeast infection again, in spite of many opportunities for wet ears. I suspect that, like children, the ear canal is narrower in a puppy, and harder to dry out.


----------



## lise

*Swimming*



krandall said:


> They can definitely swim without life vests, whether they LIKE it, or not. But unless you are in shallow water, where the dog has easy access to getting OUT of the water, ANY dog, even a Labrador, should be wearing a life vest. Even the best swimmers tire, and when they go down, you will probably never find them. Little dogs have the added problem that with their small body mass, they become hypothermic very quickly. This can happen even in water in the 70's or 80's since it is so far under their body temperature. Once that happens, they get lethargic, don't have the muscle strength to stay afloat, and go down.
> 
> On a boat, if there is an accident, people may be too busy saving themselves to think about the dog, or worse, they could try to save a beloved pet and get in serious trouble themselves. So any any time a dog is in deep water, any distance from shore, they should have on a life vest. What constitutes "deep water" or "distance from shore" will vary by breed. Labs can swim a long way, and have the layer of fat and muscle to conserve core heat. Our little dogs don't, and while they can swim just fine for their size, their size dictates that they can't swim as far or fast as a Lab.


That and the fact that I'm on a river that has a current and a lot of boat traffic. I know when I'm driving I'm always looking for life vests just in case someone has fallen from skiing or is silly enough to swim out in the channel. At least if a dog has a lifevest on, I will see that!


----------



## Lsprick

Alcibides said:


> Sounds great (thanks) but wouldn't/shouldn't Lucky or your dog be able to swim without a life vest?? Has anyone tried that?


My dog can definitely swim without a vest, but as Karen offered, we never let our dogs in the water without that precaution. i was a lifeguard in college and am paranoid about water safety.


----------



## clare

Here is little Nellie her first time in the pool,she was not very impressed!Dizzie has had a go too but he is not that keen either.His preferred method of keeping cool is bobbing around on the inflatable,as long as there is not too much splashing going on!They both enjoy running in and out of the shallow waters on the beach.


----------



## lfung5

My boys hate walking in the heat. I still enjoy our hikes, so I literally wet them down completely before we go for walks. They appreciate it I also bring a ton of water. The heat never stops me, I just make sure they stay comfortable. On very hot days, I will pick a hike that has a pond or stream so they can swim.
As far as just being outside, my yard is pretty shaded so they are fine. They are normally inside where the AC is though!
Bella loves the heat and I oftnn find her sunning herself on my deck.


----------

